# Flea meds



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What do you guys use, and why?


I found one flea on Abbie a few weeks ago. Didn't see any since then, and I checked her several times a day. 

Tonight, after we got back from the barn, I noticed two little fleas on her tail. ARGH

She gets Advantix each month and now I'm kind of annoyed and wondering if I should try something else.

I was thinking of going to the vet tomorrow and getting Capstar to give her a dose of that. Not sure what else I can try...

Was also considering giving Murph a dose of a topical (he hasn't had anything in over a year)


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sh*t works. :thumb:

Also: Flea Control Treatment Kills Dog Fleas and Cat Fleas - Fleabusters


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was using Comfortis, but this month I switched to Trifexis. Seems to be working good, no fleas at least


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

meggels said:


> What do you guys use, and why?
> 
> 
> I found one flea on Abbie a few weeks ago. Didn't see any since then, and I checked her several times a day.
> ...


FINDING a single flea on the dog isn't really cause to switch flea meds, IMHO. For example, because of where we run our dogs it's not uncommon for us to find ticks on them. And if we "miss" one, a couple of days later it may still be on there, but it's DEAD.

We use K9 Advantix for ticks/fleas/mosquitoes. There is now a II version...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I usually just use d-earth, but I've been having more flea issues this year because of my roomates dogs, so I found this new product online called omni-trol, its not absorbed into the bloodstream, but is spread through body oils. Its also pretty cheap, and so far seems to be working:
Omnitrol | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

I just mix up some essential oils with water and spray it on every so often. No ticks or fleas.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Agree with SubMariner - one flea isn't a big deal, and isn't a sign that whatever you're using isn't working (sorry for the double negative).

I live in a heavy flea and tick infested area and I hike a lot, and until recently I had been using Advantix. I just talked with my vet (a good one) about this, and he strongly recommended switching to Frontline, because permethrin is uber toxic. Even though I use a low dosage every 60 days, he still emphatically warned me off of Advantix. He's had many dogs react violently to it and now won't go near the stuff. But I gotta say, it's the only topical out there that repels as well as kills. Looks like I'll be picking ticks off my dogs again.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We really don't have the climate for fleas in Utah so I'm sorry I'm of no or little help. I have heard Borax on the carpet helps as well as Diatemaceous earth but you have to be careful with that. I've also heard that giving the dogs garlic every day helps.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So what do you guys suggest I do? was gonna maybe get her a dose of Capstar, do you think that'd be overkill? Was also gonna maybe get Murph one dose of something just to be safe for a month (thoghts on whats best for a sensitive dog? Frontline vs advantix vs advantage?). 

Gonna vaccum each day...and maybe spray/sprinkle something on there. Need to do some research. 

I always hear DE thrown around...where do you find it though? And how the heck do you apply it?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I used Frontline Plus for years but it sadly no longer works in this area. I switched to K9 Advantix and haven't had any problems since then and I like that it's effective against ticks. Frontline Plus is supposed to kill ticks but didn't always work on our dogs and Sophie even got Lyme.

I wouldn't freak out over one or two fleas as they might not have been killed by the poison yet. Did you check for flea dirt? Infested pets have a TON of it.

When was the last application? Maybe it's time for another one. I give it every couple of months in warm weather but will give it a bit earlier if I notice scratching or will be going on a long hike with the dogs (for the ticks).

Capstar would be a good idea to kill any fleas that are still alive.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

We don't use a preventative. Tucker got fleas a little while ago so we got him some advantage. He stopped eating and became lethargic for about a week. So I think if it happens again we're going to go with diatomaceous earth.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

meggels said:


> So what do you guys suggest I do? was gonna maybe get her a dose of Capstar, do you think that'd be overkill? Was also gonna maybe get Murph one dose of something just to be safe for a month (thoghts on whats best for a sensitive dog? Frontline vs advantix vs advantage?).
> 
> Gonna vaccum each day...and maybe spray/sprinkle something on there. Need to do some research.
> 
> I always hear DE thrown around...where do you find it though? And how the heck do you apply it?


I'm in the same situation - have seen a flea, but don't have an infestation, and here's what I'm doing.

*Topical*

For a sensitive dog, I'd use Frontline. I have one puppy who seems to be heading towards some immune disorders, and I will never use Advantix (or other permethrin meds) on him again. Capstar is overkill for one flea. Make sure to apply at least two days before/after a bath.

*Cleaning*

Vacuuming is one of the best ways to kill fleas. When you clean, hit the whole house (and your pets) at the same time: clean all bedding, including dog beds, vacuum everywhere, spread DE (below), and bathe your dogs (below).

*Holistic Remedies*

Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth
Get food grade DE, carried by many garden supply stores (and Amazon). I'm sorry that I've forgotten, but I think you're in the US, and I believe even Home Depot and Lowes carry it (but you might want to call first). It's inexpensive, and it goes pretty far.

On Pet: spread throughout fur. I fill an old sock and "powder" the pups to distribute it.
Outdoors: spread around your yard or, if you don't have one, spread around your doors/entryways.
Indoors: sprinkle on carpet/furniture. Wait 2-3 days and vacuum. Honestly, I did this once and thought it was a pain. Not worth doing unless you have an infestation.
Note - DE is really drying. If you have any respiratory issues (like asthma), be careful not to inhale it. Have lots of moisturizers available after handling DE.

Shampoos
I bathe my dogs in a holistic, flea-repellent shampoo. Do not use one with permethrin. It'll say on the bottle that it repels fleas, and it will likely have neem oil or citrus ingredients. I, personally, prefer the neem oil - they have other ingredients to mask the smell.

Food Supplements
Some people swear by apple cider vinegar and/or garlic. It can't hurt. I've added a few drops of ACV to my dogs' food, but they hate it, and I doubt I'm applying in sufficient quantity to actually do anything.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have read that washing in blue Dawn dish detergent kills fleas. I have had lots of flea issues with Lola this year. In the past I never had flea issues so must be something about the weather this year. We have had our first 2 frosts this weekend so I am hoping that kills them


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

From what i've read garlic is poisonous for dogs and can cause anemia over time in small low doses. I would love to use something like that, but don't want to damage my dog.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've used garlic for years and never had a problem. They are toxic to dogs as they are from the allium family but it is onions that are really toxic.
Once you use them in moderation there is usually no problem and it is certainly safer than frontline and all that stuff.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jimm said:


> I've used garlic for years and never had a problem. They are toxic to dogs as they are from the allium family but it is onions that are really toxic.
> Once you use them in moderation there is usually no problem and it is certainly safer than frontline and all that stuff.


I have always had a problem with anything that absorbs through the skin and goes into the bloodstream. Maybe it's just me, but I think there's something not right about that.

I've always used Sevin dust because it doesn't absorb through the skin. But I would use something else if it were effective. The only problem I see with garlic is it won't keep fleas out of your house, just off the dogs.

Maybe that DE would do ok.


----------

